# A Rallying call!



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hello all.

Lots of you will have heard about the MHF Rally Group, many of the newer members may not have. This is in the way of an introduction for the newbies, and a reminder for the oldies! 
We have a programme of rallies, mostly at the motorhome shows, but need more people to get involved by not only attending rallies, but by suggesting venues and dates, and helping to marshall events. 
Many of you must know about places local to you, maybe just a field near to a place of interest, or at an event like the steam rally at Shabbington in Oxfordshire, or possibly a local school that may rent out their playing field in the holidays - we have for a number of years had a May rally at Hamble Primary School in Hampshire, which may not be run this year due to the school not allowing the use of the hall:frown2: - we have full licensing and insurance for rallies on private premises. 
Helping marshall the rallies is fairly easy, normally it would be with somebody who's done it before, please post on here or contact me or LadyJ by PM.
Any suggestions are welcome - the more people who are involved the better, it's no good just sitting back and saying there's nothing going on! 

you can link to the "old" site with the Rally listings by clicking on the link at the top right of each page, or look in the Rally forum for posts about the rallies.


Mike


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Mike
Now I am able to be back online for Rallies, I am confused about whether I should be looking at 'Motorhome Facts Rally Group'. the 'Old' site or now here. Sadly we will be away for the next few weeks but will try to catch up when we get back.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The separate rally group site is only really for meetings and back-up for here Alan. You should now be able to use the link at top right which takes you to the "old " site rally listings. But you can also go into the rallies forum andpost in the forums there.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

come on people, we have a rally programme, and people are signing up for them, but we need some volunteers to marshall rallies. see Jac's post here - http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/24-rallies/164394-rally-marshal-s-required.html

any suggestions for rallies would be most welcome....


----------



## kevinwinks (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello,

As a newcomer to MHF I am really keen on the rally scene you have going on and even have some suggestions for new rallies.

The problem I have is that when I try to access the rally section on the old site I am told it is only available to members, and as you can see I am a member of the new MHF website.

how do I overcome this please

Thanks

Kev


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

kevinwinks said:


> Hello,
> 
> As a newcomer to MHF I am really keen on the rally scene you have going on and even have some suggestions for new rallies.
> 
> ...


I am a little ashamed to say the forum is in such a mess that I do not know. However the old site home page has the message :

"Attention all New Subscribers
To gain access to Rallies, and multiple other features you need to log in to the old home page marked home at the top of the page. However if you have joined the site or purchased a subscription after March of this year, 2015, and cannot access the homepage functions please send a message to VS-Adminand we will correct your account.
Thank you

The Community Support Team"

Note that the message has been there for over two years and you will get an idea of the state of things. If you want a little more help then go to the facebook forum where I hope you will receive help to get you onto the rally listings. https://www.facebook.com/groups/957854264264408/


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kev and welcome, as to how you get to see the rallies if you click on the bit on the right hand side top of this page where it says Rally Venues it should take you to where all the rallies are listed.

Having said that not all members can access this and this has been a problem for some time which it seems Vertical Scope the owners of MHF do not seem to be able to sort unfortunately I've no idea why either.

All the rallies are listed on our Facebook page Friends who like Motorhomefacts and you can contact me Jacquie Gardner on messenger on there

I have approved you on Facebook now

Jacquie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Kev

Sorry it has taken so long to reply but it is never easy on mhf.we had set up another we mhf Rally group web site mhfrallygroup.co.uk but a lot of us have joined Motorhomehelp.com it is owned by Dave who used to own mhf he has let us set up a rally group there.
Hope to see you on either group or both 
Scottie


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*accessing the old site*

I havent been able to access the old site for some time. So couldnt add my name to the rally lists until now.
some time ago admin changed all our pass words and its this password I have been using ever since but without success. It does work to get on the "new" site though.
I have just entered my old, original password..... and it still works....I am in!!!!
so maybe it will work for others. Try accessing using your original password if you can still remember it.


----------

